# Participate in a research about your Facebook profile!



## Sarah M (Aug 6, 2012)

Hello everyone!

I am a student from Monash University, conducting an Honours research about the relationship between you and your Facebook profile!

This Behavioural Studies thesis investigates identity construction and management processes on Facebook, and their implications for the user's personal identity and self-concept.

_Are you working out so hard at the gym that you feel a status update is in order?
Or are you taking a picture your meal and uploading it to Facebook, right before digging in?
Is a romantic relationship not "official", until it's "Facebook official"?_

I'm looking for individuals to take part in a short 15-minute online questionnaire about their personal experiences with Facebook. 
If this seems like it might be of interest to you, please proceed to surveymonkey(.)com/s/facebookidentity, where you will be presented with an explanatory statement, before the commencement of the questionnaire.

Please also feel free to check out this Facebook page, which contains more information about the study: facebook(.)com/events/209143335880730.

There is also a second part to this study which involves a brief face-to-face interview. If you think you might be interested in this or have any queries at all, please do not hesitate to contact me at facebookresearch12(at)gmail(.)com.

Thank you so very much for your time and attention, your interest and contribution towards this study is genuinely appreciated.

Cheers,
Sarah


----------



## JolyV (May 30, 2012)

Interesting


----------



## Sarah M (Aug 6, 2012)

Thank you, JolyV! It actually is pretty interesting indeed! 

Benefits of this study include a greater understanding of the significance of the Facebook profile which has come to play an integral role in our everyday lives, an increased self-awareness of Facebook users, contribution to opportunities for self-help and personal development, as well as the provision of useful insights for social workers, counselors, and psychologists. 

It'll be amazing if you guys could be a part it! I am still seeking participants for a brief interview, as well as individuals to complete this quick online questionnaire at surveymonkey(.)com/s/facebookidentity!

Thank you so much for your contribution towards this study. Your time and interest is genuinely appreciated! 


Cheers,
Sarah


----------



## JolyV (May 30, 2012)

Hi, Sara, Honestly I´ve deleted my FB profile few days ago, I think FB is a waste of time.


----------



## garden sheds (Dec 31, 2010)

Hi Sarah, 

Create a page or a group to get those questions answered easily. I'm sure thousands of Facebook users will gladly help.


----------

